# Windows 8 boot problem



## arnizoom (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello !!!

I'm using Windows 8 Pro. Yesterday I installed two new programs : AVG PC TuneUp and Advanced SystemCare 6. It made some improvements to my computer. When I started the computer yesterday, I didn't get to the Windows, it just restarted twice and then I finally got to Windows. I ran the SFC Verification from Command Prompt, because Windows told me, that I have a some problems on my hard drive, so I couldn't run the System Recovery.
But today my computer won't start. Few seconds after the Windows 8 starting screen appears, I get a blue screen : DRIVER_PORTION_MUST_BE_NONPAGED (mrxsmb20.sys).
I tried the partial restore of Windows from USB, but it wasn't succesful.
I have a DaRT 8 recovery image and I'm running the SFC again. I tried to replace the mrxsmb20.sys from another PC using my external HDD. I copied the file from my second pc and replaced the bad one, but that didn't work.

The results of the first SFC and the Chkdsk scans are on my SkyDrive :wink: :
http://sdrv.ms/VcS5LM


Thanks for your help !


----------



## arnizoom (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a quick update :

Before the problems started, I installed the newest Windows updates.
Today I installed them on my second computer and I couldn't log in, because the service for User accounts wasn't running !!!
I ran the DaRT and I ran the SFC. It has found a lot of corrupted files in system32 folder.
It fixed my computer, now I'm writing this post from it.
So, I think there is a bug in the update.

Please help me !!!


----------

